# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics >  How much East Med do you score?

## so-scawwy

I’m trying to figure out whether a theory about my family history is credible or not, so I’d be interested to compare results for East Med scores on Eurogenes K13, Eurogenes K36, the Jtest and the EUtest. Also, let me know if you have any documented east Mediterranean ancestry (e.g. ⅛ Sicilian, ¼ Ashkenazi, etc.) and what your other ethnicities include.

----------


## AndreaE

Do you want the results for East-Med only?

K13 -East Med 10.34
K 36 - none
Jtest - East Med 4.72
EU-Test - East-Med 6.46

My DNA-Analysis show that I should have 1 Ashkenazi Ancestor, but did'n t find this person yet. All I found are from Bavaria. I am HG X2b if this helps you.

----------


## ibro

Mine, north italian:

k13- east med 19.80
k36- east med 9.76
jtest- east med 20.53
eutest- east med 21.87

----------


## WOOD

K13 East Med: 35.68
K36 East Med: 16.86
JTest: East Med: 21.79
EUTes East Med: 29.00

I'm Ashkenazi.

----------


## Stuvanè

Mine, north/central italian:

K13 East Med: 22.12
K36 East Med: 7.31
JTest: East Med: 19.98
EUTes East Med: 21.38

----------


## Angela

> Mine, north/central italian:
> 
> K13 East Med: 22.12
> K36 East Med: 7.31
> JTest: East Med: 19.98
> EUTes East Med: 21.38


I think that's all the proof needed to show that it's not a well-defined component.

----------


## Pan

Mine below.
My father comes from Thessaly, Greece, while my mother comes from just a bit to the south in Central Greece.
(Top non-East-Med admixture component in parentheses)

K13: East Med: 26.13% (Baltic: 19.80%)
K36: East Med: 10.26% (Italian: 20.30%)
JTest: East Med: 23.41% (West Med: 14.88%)
EUTest: East Med: 25.2% (West Med: 15.70%)

----------


## Boreas

> Mine below.
> My father comes from Thessaly, Greece, while my mother comes from just a bit to the south in Central Greece.
> (Top non-East-Med admixture component in parentheses)
> 
> K13: East Med: 26.13% (Baltic: 19.80%)
> K36: East Med: 10.26% (Italian: 20.30%)
> JTest: East Med: 23.41% (West Med: 14.88%)
> EUTest: East Med: 25.2% (West Med: 15.70%)


I like your way

K13: East Med: 22.41% (Baltic: 18.36%)
K36: East Med: 7.70% (Italian: 19.31%)
JTest: East Med: 22.78% (West Asian: 12.62%)
EUTest: East Med: 23.93% (West Med: 12.64%)

My K36 result basically related with West Asian relation about Italians.

----------


## TardisBlue

My Mom (French):
K13: 8.39
K36: none
JTest: 4.72
EUTest: 5.75

My (Italian… ethnically speaking) father's results (or at least the part I inherited from him) reconstructed on Gedmatch through phasing (using my mom's kit). I guess it's not as accurate as a "real" kit, but it's still better than nothing. FWIW:
K13: 24.91
K36: 13.62
JTest: 15.74
EUTest: 17.22

Mine:
K13: 20.06
K36: 8.24
JTest: 10.24
EUTest: 11.62

----------


## Silesian

K13-5.05
k36-0
Jtest-3.33
EUTest-4.72

----------


## Joey37

K13-4.69 percent
K36-None
Jtest-None
EUTest-None.
I am 88% Northwest European and 11.5% Sicilian. (The remaining 0.5% is Native American which is nowhere near East Mediterranean.

----------


## italouruguayan

On my father's side: 100% Northern Italy (Veneto- Liguria).
On my mother's side: partly non-European (I'm 18% Native American, 3% SSA), part Iberian (mainly Portugal) and a great-grandfather of my mother was Neapolitan.

K 13 : East Med. 17.89
K 36 : East Med 6.92
J Test : East Med 13.86
EU Test : East Med 14.91

----------


## mitty

I am of English/ Scottish ancestry.

East Med Results:
K13 - none
K36 - none
J Test - none
EU Test - none

----------


## halfalp

East Med Results:

K13: 9.45
K36: -
J Test: 10.44
EU Test: 12.50

----------


## bigsnake49

K13 22.40%, K36 12.34%, JUtest 20.59%, EUTest 21.65%. What did I win?

----------


## halfalp

> K13 22.40%, K36 12.34%, JUtest 20.59%, EUTest 21.65%. What did I win?


Constantinople.

----------


## New Englander

K13 - 26.94
K 36 - 16.40
JTest - 24.48
EUTest - 26.74

----------


## Jaime__

I still don´t realize what "East Med" means. Balkans?? Romania?? Ukrania?? Anatolia??

I am from the west of Europe (Spain), and I get like 11% East Med in the EUtest and 4% in E36.

----------


## New Englander

^ Populations that share common ancestry with people from the Eastern Med, not representative by 1 country, but a proportion that has hot sports in certain areas.

----------


## Jaime__

> ^ Populations that share common ancestry with people from the Eastern Med, not representative by 1 country, but a proportion that has hot sports in certain areas.


Yeah, but that can mean dozens of different things. East Med is just a geographical description. It could mean from indoeuropeans to anatolian farmers or any other thing. In fact all western Europeans must have Eastern European on them since all ancestry come from the East.

----------


## Angela

> Yeah, but that can mean dozens of different things. East Med is just a geographical description. It could mean from indoeuropeans to anatolian farmers or any other thing. In fact all western Europeans must have Eastern European on them since all ancestry come from the East.


I can't even say nice try.

It has nothing to do with Indo-European, and especially not with Eastern European. Since when are they bordering the Eastern Mediterranean?

It has to do with countries bordering the eastern Mediterranean, i.e. the Aegean, perhaps western coastal Turkey, maybe even partly the Levant.

----------


## Jaime__

> *I can't even say nice try.*
> 
> It has nothing to do with Indo-European, and especially not with Eastern European. Since when are they bordering the Eastern Mediterranean?
> 
> It has to do with countries bordering the eastern Mediterranean, i.e. the Aegean, perhaps western coastal Turkey, maybe even partly the Levant.


Another Ad Hominem. Qué coño tienes contra mí? Do you think you are in possesion of truthness? LOL. You are as ignorant as most other people and I am sure you have done zero scientifical research. So, your opinions are based on what you have read in this forum and little else. As my opinions, but I don´t question yours.

What do you have to support your theory of the anatolian, greece as being the proxy for the concept of "East European"? Why not Ukrania? Support your affirmations and stop pursuing me.

----------


## davef

> Another Ad Hominem. Qué coño tienes contra mí? Do you think you are in possesion of truthness? LOL. You are as ignorant as most other people and I am sure you have done zero scientifical research. So, your opinions are based on what you have read in this forum and little else. As my opinions, but I don´t question yours.
> 
> What do you have to support your theory of the anatolian, greece as being the proxy for the concept of "East European"? Why not Ukrania? Support your affirmations and stop pursuing me.


This thread concerns the eastern Mediterranean aka the Aegean etc not Eastern Europe (Poland, Ukraine )

----------


## matadworf

I believe East Med is a proxy for the Eastern Aegean, possibly Dodecanese and/or Cyprus. It seems vague to me.

----------


## Akritas

Big winner!

Pontic Greek/ from Eastern Anatolia came both my paternal and maternal sides.
Trapezos(Trabzon), Kars etc on the Black Sea Coast.

K13 East Med: 36.1
K36 East Med: 23.97
JTest: East Med: 38
EUTes East Med: 38.67

----------


## Angela

> Another Ad Hominem. Qué coño tienes contra mí? Do you think you are in possesion of truthness? LOL. You are as ignorant as most other people and I am sure you have done zero scientifical research. So, your opinions are based on what you have read in this forum and little else. As my opinions, but I don´t question yours.
> 
> What do you have to support your theory of the anatolian, greece as being the proxy for the concept of "East European"? Why not Ukrania? Support your affirmations and stop pursuing me.


I haven't a clue what you're talking about. There's a big problem when people can't really understand English or write it understandably, but I know it's a second or third language for some people, so I'll try to explain. 

I actually do a lot of research, have done it all my life, not that you need to have done extensive research to understand that Eastern Mediterranean must have something to do with the Mediterranean Sea, and so when people use that phrase they generally mean ancestry from people who live or lived in proximity to the Mediterranean Sea.

How could you think that Eastern Europeans, i.e. Poles, Ukrainians, Russians, live in proximity to the Mediterranean Sea? Likewise, the Indo-Europeans lived on the Steppe. That's about as land-locked as you can get.

Now, do I think that's a "proper" genetics term? No, I don't. It's a term used by Davidski (and his followers) and to my knowledge he has never listed the specific groups which make up that component. I get the feeling that whichever group(s) are involved, you're not happy to be descended from them, but hey, you can take solace in the fact that they're junk calculators and not to be taken seriously.

Now, I've been nice about this. Next time there will be consequences.

----------

